# Welcher Laich?



## uHu (6. Apr. 2009)

Hi,
heute habe ich im seichten Wasser im Teich ein sehr lange "Schlange" Laich entdeckt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob das Frosch-, oder anderer Laich ist. Allerdings haben wir auch sehr viele Fische im Teich, trotzdem habe ich heute 4 __ Frösche und __ Molche gesehn. Ich dachte die kommen nur wenn keine Fische im Teich sind.:crazy Naja hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen...
mfg
Marc
PS: lasst euch von dem Datum nicht stören ;-)


----------



## Doris (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Hallo Marc

Es könnte sich um Krötenlaich handeln

schaust du auch hier: http://www.michls.de/garten/tlaich.html​


----------



## butzbacher (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*



uHu schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute habe ich im seichten Wasser im Teich ein sehr lange "Schlange" Laich entdeckt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob das Frosch-, oder anderer Laich ist. Allerdings haben wir auch sehr viele Fische im Teich, trotzdem habe ich heute 4 __ Frösche und __ Molche gesehn. Ich dachte die kommen nur wenn keine Fische im Teich sind.:crazy Naja hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen...
> mfg
> Marc
> PS: lasst euch von dem Datum nicht stören ;-)



Moin Marc,

es ist Erdkrötenlaich

Gruß André


----------



## Olli71 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

hab dieses Thema mal rausgekramt nachdem ich eben genau solche Laichschnüre bei mir entdeckt habe.


Es drängen sich mir nur eben ein paar Fragen dazu auf:
-Kann es zu Problemen mit meinen Koi´s kommen? (eingeschleppte Krankheiten etc...)
-haben die überhaupt eine Chance als Kaulquappe zu überleben oder ist es "Lebendfutter"?
-Umsiedeln?

Frohe Ostern und
Viele Grüße

Olli


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Wir haben jahrelang __ Kröten, Krötenlaich und Fische gehabt, es kam niemals zu irgendwelchen Problemen. Irgendwelche Krankheiten können in der Natur immer mal vorkommen, dazu braucht's keine Kröten und schon gar keinen Laich. Die Fische werden die Quappen als zusätzliches Leckerli schnell dezimieren. Bei mir haben immer nur sehr wenige überlebt, aber das ist eben Natur. Umsetzen ist verboten, es handelt sich um geschützte Tiere (ich bin beim Nabu Krötenlotse). Sie sind sehr nützlichen, helfen Mückenlarven etc. in Schach zu halten.
Feu dich einfach da dran, dass sie sich bei dir offenbar wohlfühlen.


----------



## ollifrog (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Hallo,

bei Krötenlaich und den schlüpfenden Quappen verhält es sich etwas anders als bei Froschlaich. Die Kaulquappen der __ Erdkröte besitzen einen besonderen Bitterstoff, welcher dafür sorgt, dass Fische nur sehr ungern diese als Leckerli sehen. In meinem Teich kann ich immer wieder gut beobachten, dass wenn ein __ Goldfisch eine Kaulquappe schluckt, diese sofort wieder ausspuckt. Bei dem Laich verhält es sich genauso. Froschlaich hat dagegen schlechte Karten. Die Krötenkaulquappen haben sogar in einem fischbesetzten Teich den Vorteil, dass viele andere Fressfeinde, wie z.B. Libellenlarven und versch. Wasserkäferarten dort stark dezimiert werden.

LG Olli


----------



## Bebel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Hallo

Meinen Orfen haben die Krötenquappen im letzten Jahr leider sehr gut geschmeckt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Olli71 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Laich?*

Guten Morgen

na dann werde ich mal beobachten was da so alles passiert....

Grüße
Olli


----------

